# Should I remove my plant?



## dorid222 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just set up my new tank yesterday and put my little betta in this morning. He loves his new house!  I have a peace Lilly that I bought from the betta section at petco. Since I know better now not to believe anything they tell me, like its ok to have my betta in a bowl with no filter, heater, feed it blood worms and no need to acclimate. 
Anyway, I've been googling the peace Lilly and I see it might not be a good plant to have in there.
Should I take it out immediately? Should I replace it with silk plants? Is my betta ok or is he going to get sick, he is just a baby


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't worry, it's not going to make him sick or anything. The trouble with non-aquatic plants, like the peace lily, is that they rot when they are kept underwater. That's when the trouble starts.

I would take it out now and just keep it in a vase - no need to waste the plant, after all, and they are nice. 

You can replace it with a silk plant, but hey, why not go with a live one?  Or several... 
Some good live ones include cabomba, wisteria, lacefern, hornwort, anacharis, java fern, java moss, anubias, ambulia or pennywort. 
Stay away from anything that is purple, has striated leaves, or just looks like a land-plant. Some names to avoid, apart from peace lily, are aluminium, purple waffle, scarlet temple, mondo grass and (I think) Golden Ivy. 

The more live plants the merrier, so I would as many as you can afford, of the ones I mentioned.


----------



## dorid222 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Whew*

Seems like all I do is worry about the little guy. He's my first  ok so another question...or so
Is it ok to take the plant out with him in the tank?
Is it ok to add new plants with him in the tank? 
Do the live ones require a lot of maintenance?
Besides plants, how do I test for proper water quality?
I have an ammonia kit that is really easy to use and understand. I bought these strips but they are confusing.
Is there some other type of way to test for all the other stuff?

Thank you so much btw!!!!!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, it's better that you worry than neglect him! 



dorid222 said:


> Is it ok to take the plant out with him in the tank?
> *Yes. Your water might get a little cloudy, but it will be fine. *
> Is it ok to add new plants with him in the tank?
> *Ditto. However, if you plan to do lots of planting or have your hands in the tank for a while, you might want to remove him to minimise his stress. It's your call. *
> ...


No problems.


----------



## dorid222 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you so so much!!
Pulled it out no problem, slight cloudiness on top. He's like hey! Where ya takin my plant, I liked that!!! Lol but I'm gonna go to an aquarium store I found near by tomorrow to get him a nice new plant and a water testing kit! 
You rock thanks again


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

No probs.  Aren't they cute, the way they react to things? The expressions on their grumpy little faces are absolutely adorable. 

It's a shame I don't live in the US, I've a huge bunch of plant life that I could send you. 

Photos when you get the new plant?


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

You can get the API Test Kit on Amazon for $20. Although I fully endorse supporting your local pet sotres, big chain or not.

Stick with something like an Amazon Sword or Java Fern if buying from Petco. Follow the directions on the package. More than half the plants they sell as aquatic plants are not. But sometimes you can find a decent Amazon Sword or Java Fern or Wysteria in their bunches. Just make sure there are not a lot of dark leaves.


----------



## dorid222 (Mar 13, 2013)

I went to the local aquarium store today to get some new plants but they only do salt water. They recommended a good place to buy fresh water plants but its like 30 min away so I'm gonna go Monday since I have to do (my first) water change Tuesday. I figure why stress him out twice! Anyway I got a silk plant to hold him over till then. I think he likes it  When I pulled out the peace lily it left sort of a hole in the sand, he loves to hang out there. He swims all around too so no worries it's seems to be a good chill spot though.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice and leafy - I can see why he likes it!


----------

